# places to run off-leash



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,

In prep for getting my puppy at the end of the month, I've been scoping out areas where I can eventually let my V run around off-leash. I have about a quarter-acre fenced back yard, so it's big enough for pre-vaccine puppyhood and baby-zoomies, but eventually, I'll need somewhere else to go legally off-leash (or at least where no one is around to catch me going off-leash "illegally"). I live in a suburb in central NC, about an hour from the foothills of the Appalachians, and about 30-40 minutes from public hunting land (but it seems like I need a hunting permit to use the land --- seems silly, since I don't hunt). A friend has a couple hundred acres about 40 minutes from my house that I could always let the pup free on, but it seems like the same place might get boring after going there over and over again. 

So where do you all let your Vs loose? Can you recommend areas that I might look into (specifically would be great, but I figure you all might be able to provide some more general leads)? 

Thanks for your sage advice!

Emily


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Em - V's never get bored off lead - bumper drills & hidden pheasent wings 4 dead bird drills - ask local farmers that do not run livestock to run on their land !!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Emily there are feel free to hunt areas off seasons 

most very large areas

take them there play, run work and train there and get a far more natural setting and some birds 

Just make sure this is during a no hunt season and check your local reg's

call fish and game your local folks '

if needed these are great starts and building blocks to spread the great red V

most have creeks and ponds as well 

Its a small park and service fee and sticker for parking 

and go's back to the lands most cases we need

and very small fee

and keeps crooks out of the parking areas or at least helps with the permit

support your lands


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

Baseball fields and football fields are great too if you are allowed access.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Em - buy a hunting & fishing licence in your state + migratory bird & Fed duck stamp - join a pointer club - go 2 hunt test & field trials in your area - if not 4 your V - the rest of us that use them - this is where the money comes from - wild life management - in Kentucky 90% comes from these fees - you want the the pup off lead !!!!! this is where it starts - DU - Quail & Pheasants 4 ever - NA grouse ETC - this post is not directed at U - just the rest of forum members that want a great dog park and never support what the pup was bred 4 !!!!!!!!! & they R the majority !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Em - stay away from athletic fields - most R chemically treated and not marked !!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been to county wildlife preservation areas. As long as they're hunting areas, the dogs are allowed off-leash. Technically speaking that might only be during hunting season while actually hunting, but...I've never seen that explicitly stated, so I'm begging ignorance. 

We go to the same place to run all the time. Jasper never gets bored! Always lots of new smells, especially after a good rain. Sometimes we'll walk clockwise, other times counter-clockwise, to shake things up. And that's only on about 35 acres. A couple hundred and my dog would be in HEAVEN. He'd never leave!


----------



## willydintx (Aug 9, 2013)

If you can get your V to respond to commands such as stop, whoa,stay, etc. a suburban park with lots of trees can be a good idea. Trees and squirrels break things up and allow you to catch up and leash if necessary. Of course only certain low use times are good such as during the week.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Google 'off-leash areas' or 'dog friendly' and your state/county/town. Also check for city/county/state parks or national forests. Many will have off-leash areas or be entirely off-leash.

Barnes and Noble (or whatever bookstore chain is in your area) will have a section of books called 'local interest' or something similar. Take a few minutes and browse the section - there will probably be a book about touring your area of the country with a dog that will actually rate the amenities provided for pets. 

AAA also has books for traveling with pets. It may not be specific to NC, but it may be worth a look.

Enjoy!


----------



## joe b (Jul 16, 2013)

If you go to Yelp and type in "off leash dog park" it may give you a list. It works for my area, and hopefully it will work for you.


----------

